# What's Wrong With This Picture?



## OutbackInfront (Jun 27, 2006)

This is a picture of a stabilizer jack I took off our '06 28RSDS. Two failed completely and a third one was bending. I replaced these with four 28" scissor type jacks. Mind you, the '06 28RSDS weighs in at 7000lbs when fully loaded. The tongue jack also failed by stripping the gears. What was Keystone thinking?


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks like it may have been added after the trailer was built. The mfg date is July 30, 2008 on the stabalizer


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

"Tent camper jack"


----------



## OutbackInfront (Jun 27, 2006)

That's another "What's Wrong" but no, we bought it brand new in 12/05. And I don't think Outback makes "Tent Campers". Even if they do, ours is not one.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

My quick look in your sig says you've done "at least" an axle flip on the trailer, it's sitting MUCH higher than stock for an 05.

So did you have a shop do the axle flip to match the Monster burb? My guess is the "stock" jacks weren't long enough to stabilize the new "monster" lift of the OB and they put on what they had in the shop.

Just a guess though


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> My quick look in your sig says you've done "at least" an axle flip on the trailer, it's sitting MUCH higher than stock for an 05.
> 
> So did you have a shop do the axle flip to match the Monster burb? My guess is the "stock" jacks weren't long enough to stabilize the new "monster" lift of the OB and they put on what they had in the shop.
> 
> Just a guess though


X2 also they are stabilizers not jacks so they can be bent.


----------



## OutbackInfront (Jun 27, 2006)

Actually, no axle flip. Stock ride height and a photoshop job. Could you imagine 35's on a tt? Oh the remote places we could camp!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, so I don't get it. How did you get stabs made 3 years after the trailer????









Oh wait, maybe that date was the expiration date.....


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

OutbackInfront said:


> Actually, no axle flip. Stock ride height and a photoshop job. Could you imagine 35's on a tt? Oh the remote places we could camp!


I get on and off the beach with my Outback which has not had an axle flip. There are some rather deep ruts from people who don't know how do drive on the beach, and from people driving vehicles the shouldn't be driving on the beach. I am still riding on my stock size 14" tires, they get lowered to 12psi along with the truck as well. I float right out on sand just as easily as I drive on paved roads.

On the other hand driving through NYC to get off Long Island has made for some interesting situations though. Which is why I don't leave Long Island too frequently. It does enough damage to a vehicle, let alone the trailer.

I did actually have BF Goodrich All Terrains on my old trailer though, I think I had 215 70/16 sized tires on that one. I would actually do it for the Outback as well, once my current tires need to be replaced.


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

I have a 28KRS with the same "stabilizers". They do not stabilize the TT...they help, but the TT still moves quite a bit with these stbilizers down & tight. had no idea they were for a tent camper..they'll be the next Mod... thanks for the "heads up"


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Our 2005 Surveyor 21 footer, weighing 3300 lbs. dry, had the same stabilizers. Even with that light a trailer, one of the ends was bent. I can't imagine anyone thinking they would be up to the job for a 7000 lb trailer.

Doug


----------



## al b (Aug 13, 2007)

i changed my jacks to a sissor style and used one of those underneath the step to stop the trailer moving when someone enters. obviously keystone new there was a problem because the new ones are sissor style


----------



## OutbackInfront (Jun 27, 2006)

Nathan said:


> Ok, so I don't get it. How did you get stabs made 3 years after the trailer????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hah! That's funny! I don't get it either. I guess I did OK then because they actually failed in 2009, a year past the "expiration date".


----------



## OutbackBrat (Oct 13, 2009)

OutbackInfront said:


> Ok, so I don't get it. How did you get stabs made 3 years after the trailer????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hah! That's funny! I don't get it either. I guess I did OK then because they actually failed in 2009, a year past the "expiration date".
[/quote]

I have a 26 rs with the lever type jacks. What should or is a good a idea for the weight limit for replacement Scissor Jacks.....


----------

